# Motofen on backorder once again



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

To all of my friends on this forum who have had success with Motofen...run to your pharmacy and scoop up what's left. My supplier (Walgreens Pharmacy) can no longer get it, saying it is on backorder). I have heard that many of you get it at Target. Are you still having success there?

Many thanks!


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

I have had no problems with getting motofen from Walgreens- Is it on backorder or have they stopped production of Motofen? Have you spoken with customer service?I can't believe this is happening again.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Senior,

Sorry that we are talking about this again. I hope you are well. We've had a couple of years of smooth sailing with Motofen. The info I got was by phone from my Walgreens pharmacy. I plan on going in person (to Walgreen's) tonight and see what I can find out. Based on their phone call to me, they can't get it from their supplier, who has ordered it from Valeant, but they are being told that it is on backorder. My understanding is that the backorder is from Valeant. They didn't say they stopped production. I am hoping that they just have to wait for Valeant to produce a new batch. This doesn't surprise me, because every time I would pick up a refill over the last 2 years, the expiration was constant and never changed (Feb. 2014). thought that was strange and this tells me that Valeant made one batch 2 years ago and that batch just dried up (again, this is my guess).


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Just got back from Walgreen's. They assured me that Valeant was still manufacturing Motofen (as far as they knew), but had to make more, so there was a lag in filling orders.


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

Called Valeant today and talked to 2 different people-both said that Motofen was not on back order status and was available. So I took my script to Walgreens and the pharmacist called their warehouse and my motofen will be in tomorrow after one pm. Valeant told me the problem lies with the wholesaler that particular store is dealing with.He then said that if I have a problem have the pharmacist call Valeant customer service directly. I don't understand what he meant by the problem is with the wholesaler-I'm not sure how many pharmacist would be willing to call Valeant. I do know that I will have my script (180) motofen tomorrow. Good luck-Senior


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Thank you, Senior.

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

macaroni-Nothing to be sorry about-you were given information from reliable professionals. If you recall I was given some information from Valeant customer service a few years ago concerning the return of motofen to the market place which was totally false. I believed them and posted it. I believe your Walgreens personnel were telling you what they thought was the problem. Your rationale on the date on your motofen prescriptions makes logical sense to me and that could be exactly what happened.The customer service people I talked to today were telling me the most current information they had-I hope and pray they're right. When I pick up my motofen tomorrow I will feel better but that doesn't mean your info was totally wrong. Knowing like you do the history of motofen on off the market nothing surprises me. Please post anytime you hear about any problems with Motofen availability.Let me know if you get Motofen and from where. I am fortunate to have come across a very aggressive female pharmacist. Hope all goes well with you with or without Motofen Senior


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

macaroni-Interesting day-this a.m. got an e-mail from Walgreens saying that theirNOW USU warehouse is temporarily out of motofen. Called my pharmacist who was not in today but the pharmacist I spoke to said your Motofen is ready for pick up.Explained to her the e-mail I received stating they were out of motofen-she simply said that was sent last night and this morning my pills arrived. Now usually I pay about 120 dollars for 180 motofen-today it was 320 dollars. will check with my imsurance company tomorrow and see if my insurance changed or Valeant increased the price-without any insurance it would have cost over 900 dollars. Just letting you know my recent escapades with motofensenior


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Thank you for the new information, Senior.

Please keep us updated. I will do the same if I hear anything new.

It's great that you and I are both hearing that Valeant hasn't stopped production, but that there may just be a delay in production. I hope that is correct. And again, based on the expiration date which has remained unchanged for 2 years, I am hoping that we just have to wait for the next batch to be manufactured. I would think that after overcoming the government/FDA-caused delay 2 years ago, that since they resumed production then, it should be fairly straightforward to resume it again currently. (I'm trying to stay positive.)

And again to anyone who hasn't tried Motofen - it truly works wonders for many of us.

It can completely solve the problem! (When it is available!)


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

My god, when will Valeant get their damn act together? They've got the best medication by far on the market, and they can't even manage to consistently stock the shelves, never mind take advantage of their pole position by properly advertising and marketing it! What a waste! Who the hell is running the ship over there? I mean, its been two years, if they're not going to properly sell and market their product they should just sell it to someone who will, no?

Sorry, nothing new to add here, just wanted to rant a bit


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, question for someone who might know more about how the pharma industry works: does anyone know when the patent for Motofen runs out? And is there any chance that when the patent runs out some manufacturers will start making a generic?

Really, for IBS people its become like this mysterious, legendary, holy grail type deal, and no one has ever been able to ascertain why exactly its so scarce. It sure would be nice to someday just be able to pick it up at the Pharmacy without having to worry about whether they'll have it that month...

(apologies for the double post)


----------



## AmandaP (Jan 12, 2003)

What is it with this drug and this company? They cant keep the drug on the shelves for more than a few years? I called Valeant and same old BS. "Backordered" for how long? No comment. Here we go again with the waiting game.


----------



## AmandaP (Jan 12, 2003)

I see that these comments were made in April 2013. Its now a year later and the pharms are NOT filling orders and they give no reason other than backordered. Last time this happened it was off the market for YEARS. Im so damn frustrated, especially because no reasons are given. The last Rep told me "You better ask your doctor for something else"....yeah, right. If there was something else - I'd be taking it.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, the good news is that no one has heard anything about them stopping the manufacturing - as was the case several years ago while they were waiting for the green light from the FDA. I am guessing that since it isn't a mainstream drug, they only make several "runs" (pun) all at once and they wait for it to run out before making another batch - again, I am basing that on what I am seeing with the expiration dates. I have never gotten an expiration on a batch further out than Sept. 2014. So I think everything we have had was made at the same time (about 4 years ago).

I'll let you know if I hear anyting else.


----------



## AmandaP (Jan 12, 2003)

I wish I could be as positive as you are. Last time this happened it was not produced for 2 years. What are we supposed to do in the meantime? Rep said it doesnt say "discontinued" which is good, but that is also what they said last time. Even tho its still on their production list - they dont have it available for distributors.


----------



## AmandaP (Jan 12, 2003)

I hate to be the barer of really bad news but I contacted Cheryl Volker today to ask about Motofen production. She is the Senior Manager of Customer Service at Valeant and has been my contact person since the last fiasco in 2009. Here is her reply that I just now received (5/12/2014)

"Unfortunately, I dont' know if we will be able to supply this again, I am told it might be discontinued. I am very sorry for the frustration you feel on this, but I am told we likely will not be able to supply this in the future.

Best Regards, Cheryl

Cheryl Volker - Senior Manager, Customer Service

700 Route 202/206 North

Bridgewater, NJ 08807

Email: [email protected]

It would be good if you all emailed her to see if you get the same response. But, it looks like Motofen is gone for good this time.

: (


----------



## Joshua Ingle (Oct 11, 2013)

Just recieved this email

Yes, unfortunately it is on backorder. I am sorry to have to tell you, but I am told by Supply that we are not able to get this manufactured any longer.

Thanks

Cheryl

Cheryl Volker - Senior Manager, Customer Service

Valeant Pharmaceuticals North America LLC

Email: [email protected]


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

If Valeant discontinues producing motofen then it should be able for the compounding pharmacies to supply it-that happened a few years ago-then the FDA stopped the pharmacies that were compounding motofen from further production of motofen because they said that Valeant was going to bring it back to market. So if Valeant discontinues production it should be able to be produced be a compounding pharmacy or another pharmaceutical company might purchase the rights to manufacture motofen from Valeant. I will contact Valeant tomorrow and see what I can find out.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Senior.

I actually used a compounding pharmacy the last time Motofen was discontinued. I think I even still have some of the capsules in which they distributed their compounded versions of the RX. It was my understanding that they were compelled to cease and desist because the chemical formulation hadn't been released to the generic market yet - it was still controlled by Valeant. Although, to confuse the issue, I was also told (by my contact at Valeant - who is no longer there) that it was the atropine part of the formulation that was causing the problem with the FDA and holding things up. It will be very interesting to see what you find out.

Hope you are dong well!


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I am currently having the same issue getting Motofen. I sure hope they make more of this, it has become a life line for some of us and allowed us to live a "normal" life. I am devastated. The Lomotil doesnt not work as well for me, Motofen is about the only thing that works....ugh.


----------



## AmandaP (Jan 12, 2003)

It doesn't look good the valeant rep suggested I ask. My doc to find something else. No luck with lomotil


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

Talked to Valeant customer service today-Motofen is history-they are not producing it anymore.Couldn't get any more information- Is there going to be a generic? Where can motofen be compounded? My understanding is that if a pharmaceutical company stops produces a drug it can be made in a compounding pharmacy if they will do it. I can't understand why there isn't a generic to motofen by now. If anyone has more information concerning this situation please let us motofen people know. I attribute some of my stomach problems to the stress over obtaining motofen for the last 10 years.From what I've read in the business section of the Wall Street Journal Valeant itself might not be around long.I really wish that some reputable pharmaceutical company would purchase the rights to produce motofen.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Thank you for the update, Senior.

That is terrible news - but Valeant has always seemed like an odd company. I say this not because they stopped production of Motofen (which they could have become rich on if they had marketed it correctly - heck, I would have bought stock!), but because we never knew from day-to-day what they were going to do. And I don't think THEY knew from day-to-day what their plans were!

During the last "dry" season, I used Rockwell Compounding Associates, Inc in Rye, NY: 800-829-1493. That was back in 2008 - don't know their status today. Still needed an RX. I'll keep posting as things progress.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Maybe someone can put together a funding group through Crowdfunding or Kickstarter or some-such entity to produce and market it . Would still need a manufacturer and FDA approval to advertise it for controlling IBS. I work in advertising and even if the drug is already on the market for one use (i.e. diarrhea), you can't market it for another use (i.e. IBS) until trails are conducted and the FDA approves (of course, Motofen is such an old drug, maybe it could be grandfathered in). My latest client has been waiting for FDA approval for a medication for months so that they can start advertising.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I never tried Motofen before and usually just stick to Imodium. Is Motofen much stronger than Imodium? Would it be bad to use if your IBS symptoms are a bit more mild? (Imodium will usually back me up for a day or two. Does Motofen do the same?)


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi kat_hy,

What it comes down to is that different products work differently for different people. Some people swear by Immodium - and that's all they need. For others, it doesn't work at all. Some people have great results with Lomotil, others not so much. For some, diet is the key, for others it's controlling stress. For most of us, it is figuring out the "cocktail" that works best for us - a mixture of several things. Motofen was a drug that worked very well for many of us. Check it out on Wikipedia (I know that Wikipedia is mostly anecdotal and not scientific, but you can often get a good overview of various topics there) and you'll see that many people that couldn't find relief with drugs like Lomotil or even Codeine, had great success with Motofen. It is usually individual trial and error.

As to your question, it worked differently for different people. It never "backed me up." It allowed me to lead a completely normal life - but that doesn't matter now, since it is no longer being produced.


----------

